# Dual boot: FreeBSD and XP on encrypted partition



## immortal (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello,
I would like to setup my system as dual boot: windows xp which is already installed and FreeBSD. 
Problem is that whole system partition(drive C) for XP is encrypted with DriveCrypt, and boot password must be entered.

Is it possible to make D partition (which is NOT encrypted) in to BSD partition,without data corruption on C and have dual boot?

Thank you!


----------



## robertclemens (Feb 5, 2009)

If I read this correctly then yes it is possible.
Drive C will remain encrypted with XP and will not be written to.
Drive D will have FreeBSD installed along with a bootmgr.

The only trick here is having a bootmgr list and correctly map to both operating systems. I'd imagine that the easiest way (without any research) would be swapping the boot order in BIOS to whichever drive you wanted to boot for that time. That's obviously not the ideal solution but I'm curious if you could get a bootloader that would point at the encrypted drive. I have never tried that so I couldn't comment further.


----------



## bulletproof (Mar 17, 2009)

Try this, it should work:

First, decrypt your C drive. 
Then, delete D partition from windows.It will make unallocated space on disk.
Insert FreeBSD CD, restart your computer and go through installation process.
Make FreeBSD slice on unallocated space and install FreeBSD.(you should choose freebsd boot manager for dual boot).
When you install FreeBSD go to windows and install bootauth from Drivecrypt and then encrypt C drive.

Now, when you start your computer, you should first have DriveCrypt prompt for password and after that FreeBSD boot manager will show up.


----------

